# C-section with abnormally large babies



## Seafolly (Mar 13, 2012)

I'm just full of questions today. 

If a doe was bred three times, and the first two litters occurred without incident, and the third litter required a c-section due to abnormally large babies that could not pass naturally, what might have caused this?


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

could be genetics if bred to a diffrent buck, diet maby if on a diffrent diet, age and condition of the doe could play a part as if she is not in top condition or old that could have been the reason why she couldnt pass them rather than there size, cold also be the litter was overdue maby.


----------



## Seafolly (Mar 13, 2012)

Thanks!  I ask because the doe in question is the mother of the doe I'm looking at purchasing so am on high alert for any genetic troubles. The breeder said she might have not waited enough time between the second and third litter so I'm hoping it's a matter of what you suggested, the doe not being in top condition.


----------

